# Boxing Punch Mistakes That Are Not Too Discussed, and I Have Made Alot



## KangTsai (Oct 23, 2016)

Quick list of punching mistakes outside of wide discussion by MY observation.

1. 'Rising' on punches. 
What? When you go on your tippy toes, legs straight, as you punch. If you notice this, get rid of this habit as fast as possible. 
Why? Doing this puts you in a severely off-balance position.
2. Front foot going heavy.
What? When your weight, for whatever reason, shifts to your front foot when you have two feet on the ground. Bad habit.
Why? Although not really an issue in boxing, in kick boxing, muay Thai, sanda, MMA etc. This will screw you. Putting weight on your lead leg means you're leaning forward for the punch — easy counter, easy leg kick.
3. Turning square.
What? When you start punching combos, your feet go to crap and you end up with square hips. Maintain stance at all costs.
Why? Off-balance+wide target = an easy time for an opponent.

I'm sure I have more. Just goes to show what goes into good punching.


----------



## marques (Oct 23, 2016)

Smart observations.
Maybe it is not as simple as 'a punch is a punch'. In fact, there is the boxing punch, the MMA punch, the self-defence punch... Even the 'simple' jab is not always the same, if we want to go to high level technical training... 
PS: On the other hand I think we are (becoming) aware of that. Look the last (2) Nate Diaz losses...


----------



## Midnight-shadow (Oct 23, 2016)

The one my instructor is always telling me is keep your head still and look your opponent in the eye when you punch. I have a habit of moving my head unconsciously when I punch which gives the illusion that I'm punching faster when actually I'm not. And when I'm punching the body I have a bad habit of looking where I want my punch to lane, which gives my opponent an easy tell on my positioning in a fight.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 23, 2016)

hold your gard up with your elbows. Not your hands. put your elbows in the right spot and your hands will be up.

Which is easier to do and a little more effective.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 24, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> The one my instructor is always telling me is keep your head still and look your opponent in the eye when you punch. I have a habit of moving my head unconsciously when I punch which gives the illusion that I'm punching faster when actually I'm not. And when I'm punching the body I have a bad habit of looking where I want my punch to lane, which gives my opponent an easy tell on my positioning in a fight.


I'd say keep your eyes on their sternum. It's what I do anyway, it helps me look at the hip and leg movement of my opponent. This is good because I can attack when their legs are crossed/bladed, or duck when I see a hip twist.


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 24, 2016)

marques said:


> Smart observations.
> Maybe it is not as simple as 'a punch is a punch'. In fact, there is the boxing punch, the MMA punch, the self-defence punch... Even the 'simple' jab is not always the same, if we want to go to high level technical training...
> PS: On the other hand I think we are (becoming) aware of that. Look the last (2) Nate Diaz losses...


First, a punch is just a punch, then it's more than just a punch, then it's just a punch again. Wait, I just stole that quote from Brandon Scott Lee.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 24, 2016)

Sometimes when I punch, I will still "lead with my chin," as my previous Sifu said. Meaning when my lead hand shoots forward, my chin follows suit.


----------



## FireSnake (Oct 24, 2016)

I never lead with the eyes as that gives a clear hint to my opponent where I'll be trying to land a punch or jab.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> First, a punch is just a punch, then it's more than just a punch, then it's just a punch again. Wait, I just stole that quote from Brandon Scott Lee.



... who stole the quote from Bruce Lee.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 24, 2016)

And he stole it from a Buddhist saying.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 24, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> And he stole it from a Buddhist saying.



That they got from casablanca?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> hold your gard up with your elbows. Not your hands. put your elbows in the right spot and your hands will be up.
> 
> Which is easier to do and a little more effective.


That is interesting. I still use my hands.  LOL


----------



## drop bear (Oct 24, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> That is interesting. I still use my hands.  LOL



Yeah so did i for years


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yeah so did i for years


We are taught to anchor the elbow, which is kind of leading with the elbow, but the distal, hand & foot positionings, actual guide, what you do with your body, as a result; so, I am not convinced you have advanced, but are just focusing on different thing, because, now, you can.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 24, 2016)

drop bear said:


> hold your gard up with your elbows. Not your hands. put your elbows in the right spot and your hands will be up.
> 
> Which is easier to do and a little more effective.


I began boxing back in 1966 and my coach at the time would tell us to 'put your towel on'. At the time I had no idea what was meant by that. In time I began to see other's roll their shoulders forward and tuck the chin behind the front shoulder. A few years later I have an old retired teacher and ex-boxer, Baston Dugas, showed me something that blew my mind. Give this a try.
Get into your stance holding your hands up as you normally do. Have someone push down on your fists trying to bring your fists down. You just hold the position for as long as you are able...if you can. Now think of holding a towel behind your head with each hand hold onto the towel. Bring the towel around your head as wrapping the back and sides of your head by bringing your hands forward while rolling your shoulders forward. Hold your elbows as though your are resting them on a high counter. Now have someone try to push your fists down. They won't be able to. 

Was many years later I attended a seminar on Muay Thai by Ajarn Chai Sirisute. He used the same phrase and I was excited because it was the first thing he said on that day which I: 
1. understand what he wanted 
2. could do what he wanted. 

Everything else was "Suh this Muay Thai not Wing Chun" and "Suh I cannot lie you need a lot of work."


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2016)

Midnight-shadow said:


> And when I'm punching the body I have a bad habit of looking where I want my punch to lane, which gives my opponent an easy tell on my positioning in a fight.


Try this work around.When you look where you want to punch then punch somewhere else. It'll throw off your opponent and it allows you to better utilize your bad habit.  For example,  If you are looking at his face to punch, then attack the stomach or the legs at the same time you would have thrown the punch.  If you do this enough then your opponent won't know if he should trust your eyes.

It works for me when I catch myself starring at my target, I will quickly shift my eyes to somewhere else and then punch the original target.  I often will do this when I think my opponent is watching my eyes, so I use my eyes to mislead him.

In this case it's easier to slightly alter bad habits and make it a positive, instead of trying to get rid of the habit entirely.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Sometimes when I punch, I will still "lead with my chin," as my previous Sifu said. Meaning when my lead hand shoots forward, my chin follows suit.


Thanks for the explanation because I had a difficult time picturing "lead with my chin" lol.


----------



## lklawson (Oct 25, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Quick list of punching mistakes outside of wide discussion by MY observation.
> 
> 1. 'Rising' on punches.
> What? When you go on your tippy toes, legs straight, as you punch. If you notice this, get rid of this habit as fast as possible.
> Why? Doing this puts you in a severely off-balance position.


Unless maybe you want to do Dempsey's Shovel Hook to the chin.









> 2. Front foot going heavy.
> What? When your weight, for whatever reason, shifts to your front foot when you have two feet on the ground. Bad habit.
> Why? Although not really an issue in boxing, in kick boxing, muay Thai, sanda, MMA etc. This will screw you. Putting weight on your lead leg means you're leaning forward for the punch — easy counter, easy leg kick.


Unless maybe you're wanting to do a Falling Step/Dropstep punch.


















> 3. Turning square.
> What? When you start punching combos, your feet go to crap and you end up with square hips. Maintain stance at all costs.
> Why? Off-balance+wide target = an easy time for an opponent.


Unless you're using a classic Crouch, the "American Crouch," or want to be able to use Dempsey's "Shoulder Whirl."





















Mistakes aren't always mistakes.  Sometimes you just need to know the proper application.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

